

Facebook's False Frame of Reference - joebadmo
http://www.popmatters.com/pm/post/153670-/

======
AznHisoka
I totally agree. I used to post status updates of some milestone in my life in
the night, and eagerly anticipate the large # of responses the next day.. when
it turned out to be just 1 response (from a friend I haven't even met), or 0
responses, I'd become a bit jaded.. then bitter and angry. I realized how
unhealthy this was, and just quit FB afterwards... I also realized most people
won't really identify with your milestones because they have no idea how hard
you worked (such as announcing your startup launch).

It's a relief sometimes because the truth is noone really is thinking about
you, so don't worry about feeling embarassed or worrying about what others
think.. 99% of their mindshare is preoccupied with themselves: getting richer,
getting laid more, etc.

It's not FB's fault but the whole structure of FB does exasperate these
feelings of jealousy, and narcissism.

------
kghose
I thought Facebook was where you posted funny pictures of your cat.

